

Does "Science" Make You Moral? - esw
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0057989

======
lutusp
> Previous work has noted that science stands as an ideological force ...

Nonsense. The degree to which science "stands as an ideological force" is the
same degree to which it has failed in its primary mission -- to accurately and
objectively measure nature, unswayed by human beliefs and attitudes about
nature.

Oh, well, the authors are psychologists, a profession famously out of touch
with science and its requirements.

